# ANSI Table 802.1 vs IBC Table 1108.2.2.1



## Samuel Olson (Feb 24, 2020)

Have a question regarding which table overrules the other.  The required number of wheelchair spaces in an assembly area differ.  I run into this a lot with seating plan layouts and would like to know which one is best to go with.  Fewer number of wheelchair spaces can be very beneficial in smaller assembly areas but I don't want to cause issues if the IBC is more important.  Any advice would be helpful.  Thank you.


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Feb 24, 2020)

Samuel Olson said:


> Have a question regarding which table overrules the other.  The required number of wheelchair spaces in an assembly area differ.  I run into this a lot with seating plan layouts and would like to know which one is best to go with.  Fewer number of wheelchair spaces can be very beneficial in smaller assembly areas but I don't want to cause issues if the IBC is more important.  Any advice would be helpful.  Thank you.



If they are both adopted code standards in your project jurisdiction, go with which ever one is more strict.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 24, 2020)

Ditto, must meet or exceed ADA


----------



## RLGA (Feb 25, 2020)

IBC Chapter 11 provides the scoping requirements for the ANSI A117.1 technical requirements.

IBC Table 1108.2.2.1 - Establishes the minimum number of required spaces (a scoping requirement--it determines the minimum number, but not the details regarding size, location, or distribution)

ANSI A117.1 Section 802.1 - Nowhere in this section does it establish the minimum number of _spaces _(i.e., a scoping requirement); however, Table 802.10 indicates the minimum number of _locations _for wheelchair spaces and their dispersal (a technical requirement).

For example, let's say you have an auditorium with 350 seats. Per IBC Table 1108.2.2.1, you are required to have 6 wheelchair spaces. Per ANSI A117.1 Table 802.10, you must locate those 6 wheelchair spaces in at least 2 locations (in other words, you can't lump them all in the corner along the back row); however, you still have to comply with the minimum dispersion requirements of Sections 802.10.1, 802.10.2, and 802.10.3, and, for motion picture viewing, compliance with 802.10.4 is required in addition to those other three sections.


----------



## cda (Feb 25, 2020)

Maybe check your library 

https://www.amazon.com/Killer-Show-...+Show"+by+John+Barylick&qid=1582635790&sr=8-3


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 25, 2020)

RLGA said:


> IBC Chapter 11 provides the scoping requirements for the ANSI A117.1 technical requirements.
> 
> IBC Table 1108.2.2.1 - Establishes the minimum number of required spaces (a scoping requirement--it determines the minimum number, but not the details regarding size, location, or distribution)
> 
> ...



Indeed, and providing a few more is better than the minimum required.


----------



## RLGA (Feb 25, 2020)

cda said:


> Maybe check your library
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Killer-Show-Nightclub-Deadliest-2015-08-31/dp/B0182PZ8OM/ref=sr_1_3?keywords="The+Killer+Show"+by+John+Barylick&qid=1582635790&sr=8-3


Are you in the wrong thread? Great book, though.


----------



## nealderidder (Feb 27, 2020)

Does anyone else wish they had Ron in a drawer they could just pull open when they needed a code section clarified?


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Feb 27, 2020)

nealderidder said:


> Does anyone else wish they had Ron in a drawer they could just pull open when they needed a code section clarified?



Kind of like a book?


----------



## nealderidder (Feb 27, 2020)

Tim Mailloux said:


> Kind of like a book?


 Oh he's better than any book


----------

